# Two Bike Quandary



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

All, just need some input on the two bikes I currently own. Well, actually three, but I am removing the Trek Rig SS I have as my son-in-law is using it right now and I am not sure what its long term perspective is. 

I also have a 2019 Trek Stache 7 I have been riding since December of 2019. Great bike, no complaints other than at 58 I no longer thrash trails much. However, the bike is a lot of fun...until you clip a tree with the handle bar end like I did the other week. A 6’6” that is a long way to fall. I only got scratched up a bit. 

The other bike is the Stache Ogre I built up over the winter for touring and bikepacking. I am riding it a lot and really enjoying both its very solid steel feel and the lower rolling resistance of the 2.5 Surly Extraterrestrials. I can ride this bike just endlessly. I built it with all the components I wanted. The 1x12 Shimano SLX drive train with XT shifters makes it shift every bit as well as the Eagle 1x12 on the Stache. 

So my quandary is whether or not to let the Stache 7 go. I took both bikes to Austin a few weeks back and rode various roads, gravel, trails. I do love how the 3.0’s on the Stache just soak up everything, however the 2.5’s are not bad either. The Stache 7 was also discontinued which makes me want to keep it. 

Well as you can see, I am torn on the Stache. I would still take it out from time to time and ride less technical trails but then I could probably do those on the Ogre as well, just not as comfortably. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Why not get rid of the Stache and build a 27.5+ wheelset for the Ogre if you like the plus tires? You could roll the plus tires for trail riding and the 29 ETs for touring and such.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Why not get rid of the Stache and build a 27.5+ wheelset for the Ogre if you like the plus tires? You could roll the plus tires for trail riding and the 29 ETs for touring and such.


Not a bad idea. I have never ridden a 27.5. At 6'6" with a 38 inseam I kinda need all the height I can get.


----------

